# Neglected? Cat dilemma



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

We have asked a few friends and family for advice, but still not sure what to do. Maybe one of you can help? Sorry, not an IF dilemma.

We believe next doors cat in completely neglected. It is thin. It is always trying to attract our attention, and I think it wants a new home (ours).
We ignored it, apart from the odd attempt at a pat, until a week ago. Neighbours were one week into their two week holiday abroad. The cat was becoming more and more desperate for attention/food, and was getting really thin. So a week ago I gave it one of my cats treats. I've never seen a cat so famished. We have ended up feeding it for the last week and it looks a bit healthier. Neighbours returned late last night and we hoped the cat would be fed again. We assumed perhaps their 'sitter' let them down. But no, cat has sat on our door mat or under our car last night and today - well it knows where it will get fed.   When neighbours saw the cat this morning on their way out, they barely acknowledge it - cat lives outside most of the time. If it was my cat, I would be making a huge fuss of it and feeding it. Neighbours also have a dog - we are not sure where that was when they were away (they leave alone all day long when they are at work - but I can't imagine anyone leave a dog for 2 weeks in a house?)

We don't know the neighbours other than to pass the time of day with. They seem ok and have a young family. I've been withdrawn since we moved here 2 years ago, mainly because of IF, otherwise I would have been more social. I am 5 months pregnant, through IVF, and have had a few issues - currently having to take it easy because of a leak (bladder? Amnionic? We still don't know) - so don't need any fallings out with the neighbours over a cat. We also have our own cat to think about - who is scared of the neighbours cat. Plus the neighbours cat is capable of being vicious - more vicious than any cat I have known, and I wouldn't trust it with our baby. So we are not after adopting the cat... We just don't like to see an animal starved of food or attention. 

I guess the only solution is to ignore the cat now the owners have returned and hope it gets fed? After all, it is not our cat. We have not fed it since their return as we are assuming it will get fed by them. 
I don't particularly want to say something to them as pregnancy/IF/IVF has been stressful - our focus is on getting to 28 weeks at the moment. 

I should just leave it, shouldn't I?

Or can you think of any other peace loving solutions?

Thanks for listening,

Deedee

PS. Please don't berate me for feeding the cat. It was really, really hungry and very thin. As I said before, we have stopped feeding it now. 

x


----------



## Cordelia (Mar 7, 2005)

Dedee I sympathise with you as I've been in a similar situation recently and I do voluntary work for the cats protection.

The owner in our case was equally horrid and admitted to me that she only kept the cat as a stable cat (she owns horses at the back of us) could afford to feed and treat the cat but didn't as she only wanted him for ratting.  She was awful to talk to and I didn't need the hassle.  Anyway the cat went downhill and I rang the rspca for advice.  You can ring anonymously and they will go round and check up on it.  If you've lived there a while and never had reason to discuss it with them, they are unlikely to suspect you.  That way if they don't want the cat they can sign it over to the rspca. Alternatively your local cats protection might be able to help and won't give details of who reported it.

In our case the poor cat was found a few weeks back, clearly dying and the rspca ended up paying for him to be put down but at least I knew he wasn't suffering a long and horrible death.  I had been feeding him for 14 months and would have happily adopted him as he got on with my two, but she wouldn't let me.  I sobbed my heart out when I said goodbye to him, as if he was my own.  

I hope you get it sorted.  I do wonder why people take them on if they aren't going to care for them, unfortunately it is all too common these days.  Oh and before anyone says a cat will fend for itself, it's a horrible and normally short life for an outside / feral cat.

Cordelia xxxx


----------



## NoraBatty (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Deedee,

We had a very similar situation with one of our neighbours. In the end I called the RSPCA who initially didn't do anything but after I called a second time an inspector came out to talk to the family. After that the condition of the cat improved. Have you tried the RSPCA? If they paid the family a visit it might either spur them into action or help them to realise that the cat might be happier somewhere else. The family never knew who called the RSPCA so there is no need to worry that your neighbour will find out who made the call. 

Good luck... to you and the cat


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

option one, report it to the RSPCA.
option two, treat it as a shared cat and do the best you can to make it feel happy and secure. Cats don't start out vicious they get that way when they are mistreated. It's a shame it doesn't get on with your cat but two or more cats can share territory if they just stay out of each other's way, as long as your cat is getting looked after this other one shouldn't be a problem for it. You should be able to find a way to anonymously report a problem if you are worried. One thing to concern yourself about is that if the cat isn't been fed or cuddled there's almost no chance they are bothering to de-flea and de-worm it, or give it flu jabs etc, which could be a risk for your own cat? Have you thought about a quick chat with a local vet receptionist? They might be able to advise, maybe they know the situation and can reassure you or maybe they would report it on your behalf? 

poor cat though, glad you were looking out for it.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for your responses, I have few pregnancy issues going on at the moment so haven't been able to update.

We haven't seen quite so much of the cat since the neighbours returned, but it does try to get into our house. It also charges aggressively at my cat who is becoming increasingly terrorised by it. We're monitoring the weight/hunger of the cat before we get the RSPCA involved. Unfortunately, it would seem obvious that we were the ones who called the RSPCA. We live in a cul-de-sac and there aren't many houses. Hoping that the cat doesn't lose weight so that we are not forced to call RSPCA. It shouldn't live with them though... I think the aggression is probably related to the dog or rough play by the family. 

Once again, thanks for your responses. 

x


----------

